# Problem mit Steam



## Velloc (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ich hab mir vorhin versucht mit einer 20€ Paysafecard Steam Guthaben aufzufüllen.
Habe jeweils 2mal 10€ gekauft es wurde aber nur einmal Gutgeschrieben.
Die Paysafecard ist aber leer schon 5 mal Steam neugestartet Guthaben bleibt bei 10€
Hat da wer Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Rurdo (25. Februar 2013)

Ruf am besten gleich bei Paysafecard an...


----------



## Velloc (25. Februar 2013)

Mhh ok da will man sich mal was kaufen... Steam suport dauert ja bekanntlich Jahre


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Februar 2013)

Gabs beim Aufladen eine Fehlermeldung bei Steam, sowas hatte ich mal. Ich hatte dann nach ca. 30 Minuten das Geld wieder auf meiner Paysafecard

mfg


----------



## Velloc (25. Februar 2013)

Paysafe hat mir geholfen jetzt gehts


----------



## Combi (25. Februar 2013)

immer besser das mit paypal zu machen.
bist abgesichert und der komplette vorgang dauert nur 2 minuten.
hab mir gestern ma zwischendurch den seasonpass für bo2 geholt.
mit zahlen und download fertig...5 minuten.geht doch...


----------



## Isrian (5. März 2013)

Mit Paysafecard ist man auch abgesichert, wenn da was beim Bezahlvorgang schief geht, ist das Geld nach spätestens 90 Minuten wieder auf der PSC.


----------

